# Indian hacker brain behind biggest cyber-heist



## george101 (Aug 31, 2008)

An unknown Indian hacker is being charged with the greatest cyber-heist in history for allegedly helping a criminal gang steal identities of an estimated eight million people in a hacking raid that could ultimately net more than £2.8 billion in illegal funds.

visit *www.ibnlive.com/news/indian-hacker-brain-behind-biggest-cyberheist/71995-11.html


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 31, 2008)

hope this guys gets his hand on the so called uncrackable Airtel Iphone ..... LOL


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Aug 31, 2008)

thus it concludes...we r always no.1 in whatever we do...good or bad
really proud to be indian


----------



## Garbage (Aug 31, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> hope this guys gets his hand on the so called uncrackable Airtel Iphone ..... LOL


ROFLOL


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

Keep the looting up


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 6, 2008)

Airtel are idiots to say something like that, somebody will  crack it that is a given but it attracts the attention of the people that they won't want ,sizing up their network and its security.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 7, 2008)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> thus it concludes...we r always no.1 in whatever we do...good or bad
> really proud to be indian



+1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 7, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> Airtel are idiots to say something like that, somebody will  crack it that is a given but it attracts the attention of the people that they won't want ,sizing up their network and its security.



+1

I am really getting pissed off at this overconfidence and raw lies these marketing companies tell people just to sell something. What happened to the good old days of modesty and pride in real hard work ? First, apple openly claiming their computers to be superior to other computers by a huge margin without presenting the REAL facts, next BSNL claiming glory for providing the world's "cheapest" 2mbps broadband internet by imposing a 150mb download limit per month and Re. 0.90 per extra mb downloaded and charging a whopping Rs. 150/- for this, and now Airtel claiming tall things about the hackerproofness about their iPhone handsets without realising that they have ALREADY been hacked. What next ? Lalu Prasad claiming that he is the most intelligent man in the world ?


----------



## rakesh14021983 (Sep 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> +1
> 
> I am really getting pissed off at this overconfidence and raw lies these marketing companies tell people just to sell something. What happened to the good old days of modesty and pride in real hard work ? First, apple openly claiming their computers to be superior to other computers by a huge margin without presenting the REAL facts, next BSNL claiming glory for providing the world's "cheapest" 2mbps broadband internet by imposing a 150mb download limit per month and Re. 0.90 per extra mb downloaded and charging a whopping Rs. 150/- for this, and now Airtel claiming tall things about the hackerproofness about their iPhone handsets without realising that they have ALREADY been hacked. What next ? Lalu Prasad claiming that he is the most intelligent man in the world ?



Lalu IS the most intelligent man in the world!! Just like Marilyn Manson is the most handsome guy in the world... a certain Mr. Brad Pitt can go take a hike...


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 8, 2008)

@MetalheadGautam:





> next BSNL claiming glory for providing the world's "cheapest" 2mbps broadband internet by imposing a 150mb download limit per month and Re. 0.90 per extra mb downloaded and charging a whopping Rs. 150



LOL  they really are one dumb company,one of my cousins got burnt with that plan real bad, poor guy didn't know that visiting websitse was considered a download too.
BTW you have got to give them credit(deserved or not) for that ad of theirs about broadband, shocked the hell out of me that they would commission something like that but for some god only knows reason it played almost only on ANIMAX.


----------

